# Dead Battery



## FUN2DRV (Aug 27, 2003)

I've had my new '04 for 3 months and during that time I've also been working out of state so my car sits at the airport parking lot for 3 or 4 days every week. This last week I ended up spending the weekend out of state also so the car was parked for a whole week. When I came back, the battery was completely dead. I jump started the car and every thing has been fine since. I took the car to the dealer yesterday and was told that everything in the electrical system tested good. They only pointed out the fact that my V1 is hard wired. I told the SA that I took the V1 with me, so there was nothing there during that time. He also informed me that the routine of leaving the car parked for long periods of time is not good for the battery. I can't believe that I'm the only person that is doing this. 

Any similar problems? Any ideas for a solution? I thought about getting a solar trickle charger...

Thanks!!


----------



## HUMMM 3 (May 10, 2003)

You haven't said how much you drive the car. It's unlikely your battery would go dead from just letting the car sit for several days at a time. However, if you only drove say 10 miles between your home and the airport and you set the alarm, it might be possible for the battery to go dead. Especially if some dork gets off on tripping your alarm.

My advice, if you can't drive much to charge the battery, is get the Battery Tender sold by BMW dealers and also available from other sources for about $60. Leave your car at home plugged in and take a cab/shuttle/bus to the airport.

Incidentally I've not heard of a solar powered battery charger, but it wouldn't work here in the Seattle area, because we only see the sun about 6 days a year


----------



## CWolfey (Apr 1, 2003)

FUN2DRV said:


> I've had my new '04 for 3 months and during that time I've also been working out of state so my car sits at the airport parking lot for 3 or 4 days every week. This last week I ended up spending the weekend out of state also so the car was parked for a whole week. When I came back, the battery was completely dead. I jump started the car and every thing has been fine since. I took the car to the dealer yesterday and was told that everything in the electrical system tested good. They only pointed out the fact that my V1 is hard wired. I told the SA that I took the V1 with me, so there was nothing there during that time. He also informed me that the routine of leaving the car parked for long periods of time is not good for the battery. I can't believe that I'm the only person that is doing this.
> 
> Any similar problems? Any ideas for a solution? I thought about getting a solar trickle charger...
> 
> Thanks!!


No the battery should not die from sitting a couple days, my car sits a week at a time until the weekend when I can drive it and if it happens to rain it has to sit again another week.
I only had a battey dying problem about a year ago and it was fixed by a recode of the computer, turns out the climate control was draing the battery if you changed the climate settings 2 times in 1 ignition cycle, this has been discussed alot on this baord also in the past.


----------

